# Solving DICE/E39 ignition noise problem



## Sonare (Oct 21, 2006)

In an earlier thread the subject of E39 ignition noise with a DICE installation was discussed, and this was suggested:

http://www.europeanautosource.com/pr...roducts_id=309

Has anyone on the list successfully used this? Details on the installation would REALLY be appreciated!

Rich


----------



## Paul W @ BSW (Oct 31, 2007)

I very cheap and easy fix would be to use a 2.2 micro-farad 16v capacitor to bridge the 12v power wire and the ground wire of the 3-pin plug going to the dice. This will essentially filter out any ignition noise coming through the electrical system of the car. 

The way you can identify the wires in the 3-pin plug is to look at the wires coming from the car and match them to the wires on the Dice module side of the 3-pin plug.
Color code for wires coming from the car;
-White or White w/stripe will always be the data plug.
-Brown or Brown w/stripe will always be the ground.
-Red or Red w/stripe will be you 12v power. 

Once you've identified the correct wires then connect the positive (+) side of the capacitor to the 12v wire and the negative (-) side to the ground wire. 

I hope this helps and if you have any other questions feel free to contact me.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Sonare said:


> In an earlier thread the subject of E39 ignition noise with a DICE installation was discussed, and this was suggested:
> 
> http://www.europeanautosource.com/pr...roducts_id=309
> 
> ...


The DICE could be picking up interference from other devices in the vehicle. You can try relocating the wire to see if the noise is diminished or if you cannot find the source of the noise - a ground loop isolator must be used.

Some BMWs are more sensitive to engine noise than others. Here is a link to the version we offer on the website:

*12 Amp Power Noise Filter*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?&products_id=309

Let me know if you have any further questions


----------



## Paul W @ BSW (Oct 31, 2007)

It should be a 2.2k (thousand) micro-farad 16v capacitor.



Paul W @ BSW said:


> A very cheap and easy fix would be to use a 2.2 micro-farad 16v capacitor to bridge the 12v power wire and the ground wire of the 3-pin plug going to the dice. This will essentially filter out any ignition noise coming through the electrical system of the car.
> 
> The way you can identify the wires in the 3-pin plug is to look at the wires coming from the car and match them to the wires on the Dice module side of the 3-pin plug.
> Color code for wires coming from the car;
> ...


----------



## Sonare (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions-- I will report back what worked. FWIW I think that for the small cost difference the Dice should come with a shielded cable considering the unfriendly RFI and ignition-noise environment a modern BMW can be. My $.02!!

Rich


----------



## Sonare (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, after many months of apathetic acceptance of various irritating noises, I got motivated to take a look in the rear and see what was happening. Turns out that the metal sub amp was making contact with the frame and causing intermittent ground loops. Some foam rubber has solved all but a slight bit of ignition whine, and I expect the cap to fix that.

So if any other E39 wagon drivers are having noise problems try some foam rubber on the bottom of the sub amp!

Rich


----------



## TimeOut (Jun 21, 2006)

I got rid of the annoying alternator noise that I was getting after I changed the DICE trunk cable to this one:

Radio Connect harness for DICE iPod Kit (R40)
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_135_171&products_id=665

Sometimes, I still hear a ticking noise when the text on the MID is refreshed or when the text generated by the DICE is scrolling on the MID. But, I don't worry too much because, I can only hear it when I listen to classical music that for some reason are recorded at very low volume compared with other music.


----------



## uniter (Oct 23, 2007)

Filter from pep-boys worked well for me, 12$. Install it between the 12v red amp wire and 12v in for DICE, ground the filter on one of the amp mounting bolts (I used the one to the left of the large connector). Perfect, no noise.


----------



## kmx5 (Nov 30, 2009)

*dice x5 noise and interference*

i have a 2006 x5 non-dsp with nav and just had a dice silverline integration kit installed.

i've been experiencing lots of static and noise coming from the right channel when i switch over to the dice unit from the radio regardless of if there is an ipod hooked up or not.

the noise initially started as soon as we switched over to the cd/dice mode, but after a little fiddling and a dice unit swap now only starts while driving at speed.

it starts with a slight whirring sound coming from the unit which becomes static and interference noise upon acceleration.

i'm guessing this is some sort of interference from a power source somewhere but don't even know where to start looking.

i have tried different ipods, a 4g 20gb photo, 4g 8gb nano and a 1g 32gb touch.

thanks.

-ken


----------



## sktn77a (Jan 4, 2010)

Could be a ground problem with the wiring in your car or the Dice harness or it could be (would you believe) a weak battery. Is the DICE harness connected to the CD changer wiring or the back of the radio?


----------

